# AliExpress Carbon Spoiler?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If its the same as other "Carbon Fiber" pieces, its fiberglass with a single layer of real CF and clear coat. In other words it will work perfect and be lightweight, but brittle and can crack easier if hit/etc.


----------



## eluntyx (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm just questionable about the fitment on such a suspiciously cheap product. Ill probably just end up ordering it anyway and seeing what happens.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It will fit, but you will most likely have to drill two or three holes into your trunk lid in order to install. That or it will be held down with 3M tape, which means anyone can pull it off if they get their finger under it.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

These do fit. I've seen both of these installed before. The lip spoiler does fit, and the raised trunk spoiler does require drilling into the trunk just like other raised spoilers. As Smurfenstein has pointed out these are typical single-layered CF products with ABS underneath, which is still pretty light.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Post pictures if you get one kinda curious of the mounting and some better shots of the quality.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Post pictures if you get one kinda curious of the mounting and some better shots of the quality.


OP has not been online since Sep2013 and as you probably saw, the links no longer work. Just go to AliExpress.com and search for whatever types they have now. It is just like Amazon basically.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Didnt see that I just happened soon those last night while couch surfing and that post popped up. Really torn between this or a carbon qtm spoiler....

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------

